# Tigano and connecting outside aeriel



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI

i have an aeriel fitted to my '54 plated trigano but as i use a lot of club sites that are now having booster link up form the electric hook up point does anyone know of where i can run an aerial connection from alongside the one in the van to the outside with a connection there to link onto, with out having to drill in the body work of the van, last time i had to have the cable coming in the back door and along the floor which annoyed me as the toilet door kept catching on it.

regards

ps hope the above is clear, i know what i mean anyway!!!!


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Chopper
I am contemplating the same problem as I do not want to be drilling the body. I was going to sus it today but its p****ing down again. What I am going to look for are the round vents that are cut through the floor. ie on mine there is one under the fridge,

see pic on my post about leaky fridge vent, you can see the brown round thing in the floor:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-29917.html

These are all over the van and I intend finding one close to the tele and using it to get outside with the cable. I will then hang a waterproof socket under the body as on Oldenstar post about his fillable gas bottle!

Thats the intension just a case of sussing it when the rain stops!
Cheers
Paul


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*aerial*

hi chopper
maplins sell a flat piece of coax connector which will work in the sliding window of your tribute .if you use the search on maplins under aerial connections you will find it.

regards terry


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*Trigano Aerial*

Hi CHOPPER
I too have a trigano and don't want to drill any more holes in it.
I've had a look under the van and i think i can feed a coax cable through where it has been drilled for some of the services pass through and feed it to the tv.Outside the van i am going to put a waterproof socket ,maybe under the bumper and just plug the aerial into that.
Cheers LAZZA :lol:


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*OUTSIDE AERIAL*

Hi Chopper
i've had a go at feeding some coax cable into the van.I tried to feed it up to the back of the aerial socket under the TV ,but no luck as i could'nt get access to any existing trunking,so after removing all of the boarding from under the single seat, it gave me access to a hole though the floor at the side of the diesel heater. After poking a hole through the sealer,i threaded the cable through the hole from the inside to out,then run the cable through existing clips to the rear of the van.I've yet to get a waterproof socket to finish the job, but that will only be a ten min job when i get it.I've re-sealed the hole and plugged into TV.see piccys
Cheers Lazza


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*aeriel*

HI

thanks for the info the pics help fantastically. will look into this now.

regards

keith


----------

